# light brown shirt and trousers?



## Arty O (3 Apr 2014)

Can someone explain the uniform that Colonel Barry Southern is wearing in this photo?

Thanks


----------



## Furniture (3 Apr 2014)

Canadian Liaison officers in tropical climates have access to an order of dress we in Canada don't wear. When I was in Mumbai(Bombay) in 2013 the Col. that met us was dressed in a similar uniform, I believe the one in Kuwait was dressed the same as well.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Apr 2014)

It also comes with shorts -- the perfect attire for drinking _rehydrating_ on the Mess patio......during a gruelling year with the UN....


Absolutely hellish, I tell you!    :cheers:


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2014)

Did you wear the sandals too?   >


----------



## Journeyman (3 Apr 2014)

Nope.  CF "Boots, Desert, Steve McQueen-stylin' "   8)


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Apr 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nope.  CF "Boots, Desert, Steve McQueen-stylin' "   8)



With knee socks.....   ;D


----------



## dimsum (3 Apr 2014)

These (Tropical Dress or "Drabs") were actually authorized RAAF uniform up until last year.  I'd see people occasionally wear them; I just couldn't take them seriously.  

Then again, this is the same country where no one thinks a blazer plus shirt and tie look weird with shorts and a straw hat until high school.


----------



## dapaterson (3 Apr 2014)

Is that a Village People tribute group?


----------



## dimsum (3 Apr 2014)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Nope.  CF "Boots, Desert, Steve McQueen-stylin' "   8)



Those would fit in quite well with the "lens-less Buddy Holly glasses" hipster crowd.  

Or so I've heard.


----------



## Journeyman (3 Apr 2014)

I was talking circa 1992-93.  Without looking at your watch, how much time-in do you have?   :-*


----------



## xo31@711ret (3 Apr 2014)

had a pair of those shoes from my tour in Cyprus back in 84. Just threw them out on our last move in 010


----------



## Tibbson (3 Apr 2014)

I had to wear that uniform as a Cpl during a tropical posting.  Never had the nerve to wear the shorts and knee socks, no matter how hot it got, but they issued them to us anyway.


----------



## Privateer (3 Apr 2014)

Is that uniform still worn with he desert boots pictured above?  I am not clear on whether the boots are a current, or historical, item.


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Apr 2014)

I wore that uniform in 82-84 while in Bermuda. I couldn't bring myself to wear the horrible sandals, so I mostly wore the long pants and oxfords.


----------



## shootemup604 (3 Apr 2014)

A matching tunic would make a nice alternative to the Jacket, Rifle Green, Service Dress, Heavyweight for a parade on a hot humid day...(of course not with the shorts and knee socks).


----------



## wannabe SF member (3 Apr 2014)

WeatherdoG said:
			
		

> Canadian Liaison officers in tropical climates have access to an order of dress we in Canada don't wear. When I was in Mumbai(Bombay) in 2013 the Col. that met us was dressed in a similar uniform, I believe the one in Kuwait was dressed the same as well.



I thought we turfed the army summer dress a few years ago? Is that a recent thing or have liaison officer continued to wear this order of dress ever since?


----------



## ModlrMike (3 Apr 2014)

Inky said:
			
		

> I thought we turfed the army summer dress a few years ago? Is that a recent thing or have liaison officer continued to wear this order of dress ever since?



No, this is a separate tropical dress. The colour is a pale khaki green rather than tan.


----------



## Privateer (3 Apr 2014)

As made famous by Nick Nolte in _Hotel Rwanda_! (Albeit with shoulder boards in place of slip-ons.)


----------



## DAA (3 Apr 2014)

Privateer said:
			
		

> Is that uniform still worn with he desert boots pictured above?  I am not clear on whether the boots are a current, or historical, item.



Yes, that uniform is still used, referred to as "Army Tropical/Arid Pattern Dress" and the shoes are "current".  Worn mainly by CF Attache's or CF members on secondment in MENA AOR's, Africa, Australia and lower Asiatic countries.

Some of the older members will recognize the dress which was primarily used in Cyprus.

It looks more "hip" when you wear the short sleeves, long pants bloused and the accompanying desert boots.


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Apr 2014)

shootemup604 said:
			
		

> A matching tunic would make a nice alternative to the Jacket, Rifle Green, Service Dress, Heavyweight for a parade on a hot humid day...(of course not with the shorts and knee socks).



Shush your mouth ....the good idea fairies are everywhere.

We had tan dress uniforms but.....sadly....the Army decided that only the Rifle green was to be worn.


----------



## Tibbson (3 Apr 2014)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Shush your mouth ....the good idea fairies are everywhere.
> 
> We had tan dress uniforms but.....sadly....the Army decided that only the Rifle green was to be worn.



I actually liked that tan uniform but of course it would have looked better with an appropriately coloured tie and forge cap (for the day).

Enough said on that for fear of being accused of hijacking the thread.


----------



## Transporter (3 Apr 2014)

Wore it in the Golan Heights many years ago, except I couldn't bring myself to wear the shorts and knee-high socks. Would rather sweat my n*** off.


----------



## dimsum (3 Apr 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> Worn mainly by CF Attache's or CF members on secondment in MENA AOR's, Africa, Australia and lower Asiatic countries.



Australia, you say....


----------



## brihard (3 Apr 2014)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Australia, you say....



Consider the challenge issued.


----------



## wannabe SF member (4 Apr 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Consider the challenge issued.



Post pics when it happens please!


----------



## Journeyman (4 Apr 2014)

DAA said:
			
		

> It looks more "hip" when you wear the short sleeves, long pants bloused and the accompanying desert boots.


That was during the 8-10 days classed as "winter".....when the temperatures could plummet to around 250C at night!   :cold:


----------

